# Big & Pretty - Brook Trout



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

After putting a portion of this picture on my web site banner I had a few people ask about it... so here is the full shot. I caught this fish on November 9, 2006. It's my first Brook Trout on the fly rod and only the second fish of that species that I have ever caught. I was reluctant to post the picture as to draw attention to where the most probable place is that I caught it - after all that place gets enough pressure as it is... and I released it. Highly unlikely but I'm hoping he decides he would rather be a lake fish than a stream fish! Then maybe he has a fighting chance of 'relative' long term survival.

To the purests out there - I'm really sorry about having to lay the fish down in the grass to get a picture - I did try one self timer pic with wet hands... ended up getting a nice shot of my chin and kneecaps. All things considered it was the fastest way to get a good clear shot of it and get it back in the water.

Anyways, I am happy to share the photo as it's likely the prettiest fish I've ever caught to date...


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

That is indeed a pretty fish!
Wish there was more too be found in Ohio.
Nice job!


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Awsome fish congrats on the Brookie. And on the fly ta boot, way to go!!!!!! S


----------



## FISHONAJ (Oct 25, 2005)

You've made great strides on the flyfishing learning curve, congrats. Beautiful markings on your fish  what did it bite on, bacon or egg? (bug or egg imitation)


----------



## zspook (Apr 4, 2006)

Beautiful fish Coolwater....and I don't think you caused any harm to the fish as long as you didn't take too long, especially if it was hot out. (Seeing that it was November, I doubt that it caused any harm...and no, I'm not a purist.)

I used to live up in Maine and New Hampshire, and loved to catch Brookies as much as anything...in fact, I would rather catch a bunch of 10" brook trout than a couple of two and three pound bass. They are wonderful fish, and I'm afraid that we are beginning to see the end of the line for this species. They require pristine water and very cool water, and those two things are becoming more and more rare.

Anyway, nice fish, and thanks for sharing the moment with us.
z


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

That is a really nice brookie! I caught my 1st this year in a little mountain stream in the Shenandoah range in Virginia. Mine was about 9" & yours looks to be much larger. Great job & a beautiful catch.
Mike


----------



## silverbullet (Apr 14, 2004)

NIce looking fish ya got there. I learned to trout fish where you speak of. Those were the days for sure. Heres a pic of the trout I catch nowadays.
You were fine with the pic in the grass, much better than continuing to fuzz to get a good pic.


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

whoa.. good looking fish there silverbullet!

Appreciate all the other comments as well. It took a 'bug' imitation - I honestly don't remember which one I used for it. I usually am switching flies every 2 seconds when every other cast i'm straightening the hook out from pulling it out of a tree branch.  I may have written it in my log when I made the catch - if so I will edit the post to include it.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

wow nice fish both of you and for i wish we had some dnr people stocking the streams just thry to make them have a chance to make a come back congrates to both of you. nice fish


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

they dont stock them because they are trying to keep the native genetic stock intact. wich pretty much means as long as not many people bother them they wont go extinct, unfortunantly they probably will never make a strong comback


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

Are there Brookies anywhere in Ohio? Public water, I mean.


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

The fish I caught for this post was caught in Ohio public waters, along with my only other ever caught brook trout that was 16".

While I do feel these were likely (pretty much definately) trout club escapees - they still did end up making it to public waters.

I've heard there are a few streams in the NE that have native populations - as I recall they are more 'sanctuary waters' now that are protected (as they should be).

This topic has come up before and I will echo what previous people have stated, if you want to target brookies - travel!


----------

